# Watch "pet Hates"



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

After collecting watches for a good few years, i know *exactly* what i like and detest in a watch.....so here, in no particular order or preference is my own personal 'pet hates'

*Merc hands* *(with the exception of rolex gmt with faded bezel or rolex sub)*

*onion crowns*

*slim watches*

*anything under 40mm or 12mm thick*

*integrated bracelets*

*any gold whatsoever on a watch*

*'z' seiko rubber straps*

*ralleye straps*

*vintage (with the exception of gmt with faded bezel, rolex sub or variant)*

*square watches (with the exception of the monaco)*

*Im sure theres a few more......i'll have a sleep then get back to you *

*And yours are.....?*


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

'sterile' dials. I just find them a bit 'yawn'.

With you on integrated bracelets though. Or straps of such an awkward shape they are impossible to swap!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Mercedes hands on any watch

Black pvd


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

Anything over 40mm. Too big for me 

Integrated bracelets +1

'Cathedral' hands.

Gold watches.

NATO straps.

Fixed bars.

Cyclops.

Domed acrylic.

AR coating on the outside.

Too much writing on the Face.

Er, TBC.


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

SlimJim16v said:


> Anything over 40mm. Too big for me
> 
> Integrated bracelets +1
> 
> ...


You beat me to it Slim. Exactly same for me (esp the 40mm size - my wrist is only 6.5") My addition is TACHTMETERS!!!!! AAAAaaaaarrrrgghhhh!!!! Hate 'em!!!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I like Merc Hands.

I don't mind integrated bracelets ( I'm wearing one now on my Speedbird III).

Onion crowns are fine depending on the watch.

Not keen on gold save for Rotundus's Tag.

Square watches are a no.

Busy chronos leave me numb.

Slim watches are just disturbing all around.

And rubber straps are for fetishist.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> After collecting watches for a good few years, i know *exactly* what i like and detest in a watch.....so here, in no particular order or preference is my own personal 'pet hates'
> 
> *Merc hands* *(with the exception of rolex gmt with faded bezel or rolex sub)*
> 
> ...


Pretty much nailed it there 

I will add crown guards though. Not sure why but I hate them.


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

anything under 43mm


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Any watch under 30 years old

Cheers


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

sheepsteeth said:


> anything under 43mm


Anything over 43mm. :tongue2:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Drum2000 said:


> Not keen on gold save for Rotundus's Tag.


Good man!

my list includes -

roman numerals

cut digits

dial contrasting date/day windows

entry level seikos - the mid range stuff is fine but really what is nice about a 007 or 009

standard g-shock straps

seiko z straps

anything over 42 ex crown

anything under 36 ex crown

all bright blings

all pannererriaieaae

cyclops

divers on leather

black on tan

price increases

seem to be going off acrylic at the moment

integrated straps/bracelets

california dials

ultra slim watches

totally gold watches - two tone rocks obviously

cathedral hands

minute hands that dont meet the minute markers

24 hour watches with 12 on top

the lack of an RLT earlybird !!!!!!!

trimmed nato straps - fold them.

the fact i cant get my hands on any good quality woven nato

bloody stupid colour combinations on nato straps

dave not selling me a spork

pictures of watches with misaligned bezels

quartz sweep seconds that dont hit the markers

the fact i am skint again, and will be until the new year the way things are going.

t.b.c.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't hate any watch, they all fit the purpose as long as they work.

It's the people who wear (and sell, in most cases) watches that cause more than a little irritation to me. :wink1:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Perhaps I'm easier to please, but IMHO all those things mentioned have their place/market/style.

Fair enough, merc hands on a roman numeral dial with a dive case with slide rule and onion crown may be a bit odd, but...

I don't much care for 'aviation' watches with only the rotating outer slide rule. This is useless.

I do like square, vintage chronographs with busy dials tho. I've got one incoming as we speak


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

...been done before.

Now hate is a strong word - but I *HATE NATO's*!

I also do not like it when there is an alarm watch with 5 divisions... WTF! 1 div = 12 minutes - too hard for me to figure out. If your going to put the complication on, at least make a proper chapter ring for it! A proper one has 4, maybe 6, even 12 (or 5 min indicator) divisions.

What is the deal w/gold watches on here?? A proper dress watch IS gold. I actually have a gold one on my grail list... keeping my fingers crossed he accepts my offer.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Chronographs .. With the exception of seiko bullheads heuer Monaco and breitling toptime?

California dials

Roman numerals

Anything over 44mm


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Stan said:


> I don't hate any watch, they all fit the purpose as long as they work.
> 
> It's the people who wear (and sell, in most cases) watches that cause more than a little irritation to me. :wink1:


Apart from small watches, coin edge bezels and onion crowns its becoming clear now its not the watches its the person wearing it.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

California dials. Ugly as f**k.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> After collecting watches for a good few years, i know *exactly* what i like and detest in a watch.....so here, in no particular order or preference is my own personal 'pet hates'
> 
> *Merc hands* *(with the exception of rolex gmt with faded bezel or rolex sub)*
> 
> ...


I share most of yours :lol: except vintage I like them they are just too small and I don't mine merc hands

I would like to add:

Hands that are too short

Hands on chronographs that are too large and obscure the sub-dials

Chronographs that have had the sub-dials eaten into and are useless to use as a chronopgraph

Incomplete chapter rings


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Can't say I really hate anything.

But I do dislike:-

Expanding bracelets ( can you even get them any more?)

Casio G Shocks and look alikes

Most digital watches

A lot of, but not all, Rolex

Most Breitling


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

*i.ll go along with* *Mechanical A**larm i really dont like NATO,S oh and square watches*


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Merc hands (Roy has transformed 2 of my watches from unlovable to loveable with new handsets)

Smaller or larger than 40mm cases.

Smaller or larger than 20mm lug spacings.

"Shiny" watches.

Orange, anywhere, yellow too. Orange or yellow with matching stitching on the strap is enough tip me over the edge.

Tie-in watches. (Sports, movies, famous people, whatever, wouldn't be seen dead)

Watches with bad font logos, for instance Hamilton is consistently bad, Tissot can be good or bad, Seiko is always good.

Fakery, fake jewels, fake rings, fake dials/buttons.

Homages that refuse to admit to being replicas.


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

Only 2 things really, and not necessarily the fault of the watch so to speak.

Large watches, 40mm is just right for me, I have tried 42 but for some reason they just look strange on me. But my real issue is small people wearing MASSIVE watches. I'm sure a 47mm Breitling or SDDS would look great on Jeff Capes, but not so much on Bernie Eclestone (not that I've seen either man wear either watch, but you get the idea)

The second is when people wear watches far to loosely on the wrist so that they flap around. I like a little play in a watch, but not so much that it spins all the way round my wrist or hangs half way down my hand and clinks about on the table.

Both of these things are just wrong!!!!! (IMHO of course).


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

The term "beater" to describe a watch.

The term "flipping" when selling a watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The majority of watches over 44mm - the bigger they are the more ridiculous they look IMO, bling, most digitals especially Casios, Seiko Monsters & Omega Proplofs (well built watches though they both are).


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

What a grumpy bunch we are! Would be much more useful, though not as much fun I suppose, if we did a "Pet Likes" thread. Oh, what the heck:

Yup, Mercedes hands on anything except an Explorer I.

And, for that matter, sword hands - hate 'em.

Any size watch that doesn't correspond to the size of the wearer's wrist (whether too large *or* too small)

Busy dials

Any dial / handset combo unreadable with the naked eye by a person over 40

Bling

BLING

*BLING!*

Two-tone / dual tone / gold, silver colour combo things

Pepsi bezels

24hr / GMT bezels

Analogue-digital dials

Plastic watches (except the $5 one you've bought in an emergency at the airport, having left your real watch on the bedside table)

Cyclopses (edit: blimey, nearly forgot that one)

Almost anything with "Tag Heuer" written on it

Definitely anything with "Breitling" written on it

...that'll do for now. 

.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ploprof

Naked Watches (Skellingtons)

"Open Heart" things

Skiathon (cos I can't find one tht's affordable :lol: )

there's more, but you get the drift!


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Podie said:


> The term "beater" to describe a watch.
> 
> The term "flipping" when selling a watch.


Thats the truth !


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have broken every rule i set myself when appraising whether i like a watch or not, usually with nice results.

I really did not like gold dialled gold case watches until I bought one for my Father in Law. Now I have two.

Not keen on Cyclops on anything other than a Rolex, where it looks perfect. I try to stick to 34-38mm, but i have watches either side of that rule.

If anyone has square gold watches they don't want, let me know!


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

any watch I don't have, but want


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Merc hands (Roy has transformed 2 of my watches from unlovable to loveable with new handsets)
> 
> Smaller or larger than 40mm cases.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree kind of with your last comment, I wish certain watchmakers who make nothing original admit they build hommages.

Those bezels with studs on them, they look good on panerai but site on anything else.


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

I hate Casio G shocks, anything too wide or fat, watches with diamonds.......and I'm not too fond of metal straps either.


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep!! Hate crown guards, cyclops, any gold


----------



## samb (Jun 17, 2012)

Not a great fan of NATO straps or cyclops


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Guys, don`t quote the spam as it makes it more difficult for the mods to clear up :wink2:


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

Skeleton hands, yuck!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I've never seen one, but I suspect I'd dislike a watch that was covered in fur.

Later,

William


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm in on the Cyclops hatred.


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

good thread idea let lose.

1. dive bezels without numbers-like a watch with no hands(solid state quartz compant accepted :tongue2: )

2.sterile dials- very dull

3. vintage-(not because i dont like them, i love them but there just too small for my ape like arms)

4.Invicta-i know some like/love them but i just cant stand the brand

5.the current trend for all manufacturers to prduce cases that all look like they share at least 1 parent, no creativity! look back 30 yrs at the case designs on show. most things nowadays are just built around the eta 2824. not all there are some seriously nice cases out there but i think companies have lost their sense of design adventure of late.

6.external cyclops

7. and its my absolute fist clenchingly worst.........CONUS ONLY!!!!!!!!

thanks for that, i feel lighter now :thumbup:


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

Watches I havan't had yet and Cyclops, Crown guards, anything Pink, Diamond dials, Plastic straps, Nato straps.

I could go on but I won't.

p.s. I forgot watches in Tin Box's.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Guys, don`t quote the spam as it makes it more difficult for the mods to clear up :wink2:


Quite Mach, just what I was going to add! 

(report sent)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> ...been done before.


Recently too: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=63269


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Plastic watches, ceramic watches, skeleton hands ( I wonder if anyone has ever made skeleton Mercedes hands -aargh) Omega James Bond cash-ins, the TAG logo, especially when it is on a reissued Heuer model.


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

forgot to mention anything thats.....RARE!!!!!MINTY!!!!!!MUST SEE!!!!! just been on eBay; can you tell


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, at the risk of repeating others, I don't really hate anything, but my tastes change a bit with mood and time. So, at the moment, I would say I'm not keen on;


Metal straps - except mesh, which I do like.

Anything over 42mm - far too many stupidly large watches about.

Date windows at 4:30 o'clock.

Difficult-to-read dials - eg silver hands with silver inserts on a silver face, all in the same shade of silver.

Dials that are too plain - can make a watch look cheap.

Dials that are too busy - can make a watch look cheap.

Therefore chronos if overly fussy - at the moment.

Quartz watches for >Â£200.

Any Hublot - yuck.


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

hate

1) bling watches.

2) Too much clutter i.e. Brietling (luckily they are too expensive)

3) Too many numbers

4) Very think watches.

5) tickers.

6) big bracelets (Seamasters suffer from this - though I love the dials)

7) really expensive quartz watches.

8) Small watches


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

And

Christopher Ward watches, because every time I think I'll buy one they go up Â£50.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

We're on page 4 and no one has mentioned modded Seikos yet


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The 710's friends' watches that need batteries putting in! :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Two quid market stall nato's on expensive watches that already come on a perfectly good bracelet


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Two quid market stall nato's on expensive watches that already come on a perfectly good bracelet


I know what you mean :lol:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol, a lot of hating going on here....I'll add mine

I hate all blingy, diamond encrusted, chavy crap.

Fashion watches mostly (although there are a couple of nice ones)

Small watches

Thin watches

Plastic straps

see through skellington type thingys....urg!

Can't think of anything else at moment, but there is probably a lot more.

PS: Can someone please enlighten me as to what a 'Californian dial' is ?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Dave O said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Two quid market stall nato's on expensive watches that already come on a perfectly good bracelet
> ...


I rest my case !!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

..Just googled 'Californian dial'.....and yes, they can go on the hate list too....awful...whats the point?


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

newwy said:


> ..Just googled 'Californian dial'.....and yes, they can go on the hate list too....awful...whats the point?


I may be wrong here, but I think Californian dials were originally produced by Panerai a long time ago when they were making prototype watches for the Italian navy divers.

They produced the dial in half roman numerals and half in numbers with markers at 12, 3, 6 and 9 so that the navy could try out the eatch and choose which type of marking was the most easy to read whilst working underwater trying to blow up some ship or another.

No idea why they're called "Californian" dials though!!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Piemuncher23 said:


> newwy said:
> 
> 
> > ..Just googled 'Californian dial'.....and yes, they can go on the hate list too....awful...whats the point?
> ...


Have a look here.....


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Piemuncher23 said:


> newwy said:
> 
> 
> > ..Just googled 'Californian dial'.....and yes, they can go on the hate list too....awful...whats the point?
> ...


Yes, I think they date back to before WW2. I believe that some of the first examples were divers modded into that style by a company in California and sold there...hence the name.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

deerworrier said:


> good thread idea let lose.
> 
> 1. dive bezels without numbers-like a watch with no hands(solid state quartz compant accepted :tongue2: )


Really? Fair enough, personal choice, but I reckon they look f*kn awesome.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think all this proves is that we should be thankful people have different tastes - imagine how boring it would be everyone liked the same things :yawn:


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Only a couple for me really:

1 - too much polished (rather than brushed) steel, especially on a bracelet.

2 - ever larger watches, year on year. About as sensible as making ever larger trousers.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

itsguy said:


> Only a couple for me really:
> 
> 1 - too much polished (rather than brushed) steel, especially on a bracelet.
> 
> 2 - ever larger watches, year on year. About as sensible as making ever larger trousers.


Oh I don't know, ever larger trousers year on year can be a godsend.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Many of the "hates" mentioned so far are dislikes of mine. However that being said, I have seen numerous watches displayed on the forum over the years that feature these dislikes, and I've liked them anyway.

Later,

William


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

FAKE dials. Stop being such stingy bar stuards, work harder and buy one with real hands.

Any Replicas - No exlanation required

Captain **** Watches - Oversized watches with too many buttons that do nothing to match the san tropez tan and the shirt with the top two buttons undone.

Plated watches - Just work harder or buy stainless steel


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Anything that looks like it's just fallen out of a Jamboree Bag (remember them ?)

Most Casio G-Shocks then . . . . . . sorry if this offends.

Dress watches.

Gold watches.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't hate any watch, as a genre I like them all, there are just some I wouldn't care to have on my arm, (similarly with women also  )


----------



## Oxcitizen (May 1, 2012)

Had a think and really the only thing that I don't like in a watch is Gold.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

john87300 said:


> I don't hate any watch, as a genre I like them all, there are just some I wouldn't care to have on my arm, (similarly with women also  )


 hi +1 all the best woody77.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

john87300 said:


> I don't hate any watch, as a genre I like them all, there are just some I wouldn't care to have on my arm, (similarly with women also  )


Those are 'Rottweiler' watches - beacuse you wouldn't want one of those on your arm either...


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Gold

Fake leather straps

Watches under 40mm in diameter

Lug width under 20mm

Rolex

Oval watches (Franck Muller)

Bling (Diamonds)

G-Shocks


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

watches with union jack backgrounds.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Gold Russian watches


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Any watch that I have to put my specs on to see what time it is.


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of dislike of gold watches. :huh:

I think gold is the natural metal for a dress watch.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Pob said:


> There seems to be a lot of dislike of gold watches. :huh:
> 
> I think gold is the natural metal for a dress watch.


There seems to be a bit of a move away from yellow gold for jewellery generally.

I still like it and I quite fancy something in rose gold too!

Just remembered too one of my dislikes is those "canteen" watches with the huge crown thingys, horrible.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I like gold 9ct or 18 for a dress watch, I dont get it for a "sports" watch though


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

I tried to be vague but its time to name names.

Tag heuer got to be the most over hyped garbage out there. I had one and was bored with random folk coming up to me and saying I bought one of these on holidays too. And those bracelets utter crap.

Most vintage watches I have two very nice ones but at that size it looks like I've nicked my mums watch.

Never wear them now once their gold price overtakes their value they may well go to the breakers.

All those watch makes you only really find on ebay who the hell buys them.

Invicta.

Also a real pet hate is people who find it appropriate to list every ******** watch they have in their collection in their signiture on forums, makes me wonder if when they leave the house do they wear a tshirt with all their possesions on. Very strange behavior.

That will do for now.


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

jaslfc5 said:


> Never wear them now once their gold price overtakes their value they may well go to the breakers.


Anyone who sends a good watch to the 'breakers' shouldn't be on this forum.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Pob said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > Never wear them now once their gold price overtakes their value they may well go to the breakers.
> ...


Its ok they don't feel a thing. Looked into it not much gold anyway so calm down.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Pob said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > Never wear them now once their gold price overtakes their value they may well go to the breakers.
> ...


Yep, I know what you mean.

That's one reason I've given up on "watch fora" and those who infest them. Most are interested in other things than watches.

But that's life (not mine, I have to say). :wink1:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Lovely looking watches over Â£2k. They're just 'trophy' items and I can't afford them! :tongue_ss: And of course Roy's are such VFM anyway,


----------



## JoyZipper (Feb 3, 2012)

HUGE watches. They just look ridiculous. My biggest watch is 44mm dia and I wouldn't want anything bigger than that.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Chunky watches with piddly bracelets. Think Rolex Deep Sea *shudders.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

My boss tried on a submariner and it looked like a 32mm watch does on me... The sea dweller looks just right on him but on me it's like I've put a clack on my wrist....

Dislikes uboat watches or anything oversized


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

Titanium watches: Just feels like you've got a piece of annoying tissue stuck to your wrist.

Give me a hunk of steel or better yet tungsten anyday.

(I've just bought a SAS Sea 01 Classic and my appetite has been appeased....for now) :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ADY said:


> Titanium watches: Just feels like you've got a piece of annoying tissue stuck to your wrist.
> 
> Give me a hunk of steel or better yet tungsten anyday.
> 
> (I've just bought a SAS Sea 01 Classic and my appetite has been appeased....for now) :lol:


have you got a pic of the sea classic??


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

Standby caller.... :yes:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ADY said:


> Standby caller.... :yes:


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ADY said:


>


sweet....could you pm me a link to a sales site? liking the look of that.....is it big?


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

I thought to myself - how best can I utilise the rubble currently sitting in my living room courtesey of the old firplace I have just dismantled?.......Can i offer anyone some Hardcore? :yes: Please? Pretty please?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ADY said:


> I thought to myself - how best can I utilise the rubble currently sitting in my living room courtesey of the old firplace I have just dismantled?.......Can i offer anyone some Hardcore? :yes: Please? Pretty please?


what part of london you at?


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.saswatchco.com/

I've got the worlds slimmest wrist at 6.5 inches and I don't think it looks ridiculous on me - partly because it looks (and feels) more like an actual working "instrument" as opposed to just being a watch if you know what I mean....


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

New Malden is where I call home (just next to Kingston for the uninitiated). :yes:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ADY said:


> New Malden is where I call home (just next to Kingston for the uninitiated). :yes:


if you were a bit nearer to plaistow i know somebody who would have taken it off your hands


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

Shame, I might just wait for the local *ahem* "travellers" to pass by and see if they need any....







Not.


----------



## spark29uk (Mar 18, 2008)

watchmenow said:


> And
> 
> Christopher Ward watches, because every time I think I'll buy one they go up Â£50.


This. I used to love Christopher Ward for quality and value, but the prices have shot up in the last couple of years. I think they'll eventually shoot themselves in the foot. Their latest watch is a single pusher chrono for Â£2500. Now it's handmade, complicated movement, blah de blah, but you're into 'proper' watch territory at that price.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Pob said:


> I hate Casio G shocks, anything too wide or fat, watches with diamonds.......and I'm not too fond of metal straps either.


Yes - Hate is a good word for G Schlocks. Now, metal Bracelets on the other hand... Give me a big chunky metal on a big chunky watch - Yessss!



mach 0.0013137 said:


> I think all this proves is that we should be thankful people have different tastes - imagine how boring it would be everyone liked the same things :yawn:


Who cares about boring? Think how easy it would be to sell your watches - FLIP..., Flip..., flip..., flip..., flip (just for those that hate that term)!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Pob said:


> I hate Casio G shocks...


I assumed that was a given. Bloody awful things.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Date's that don't change at midnight.

Mismatched lume (really bright hands, dull dial)

Leather straps that aren't black or brown.

That's all. For now.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

any gold on a divers watch.....looks totally wrong


----------



## spark29uk (Mar 18, 2008)

Graham watches. All of them.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Dave O said:


> Date's that don't change at midnight.
> 
> *Mismatched lume (really bright hands, dull dial)*
> 
> ...


You







like this then?


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't appears to have gone missing


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Looks very nice. Is the lume mismatched or something?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Power reserve meters


----------



## JoyZipper (Feb 3, 2012)

gaz64 said:


> Power reserve meters


I quite like them actually! Each to their own!


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

ALPHA WATCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Dave O said:


> Looks very nice. Is the lume mismatched or something?


Yes the lume at 1200 is a different colour......but it is supposed to be :yes:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

frogspawn said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > Looks very nice. Is the lume mismatched or something?
> ...


Ah I see 

I meant more watches that have inconsistent lume. So the hands will shine really brightly and the dial quite dull. It makes a watch look cheap and nasty.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

People who come on the weekend 'What you wearing' threads and make out they've changed their watches about three times during the day. There can only be a couple of reasons for this. They've got OCD. They like to get their post count up. They're nutters. Get a grip chaps . If I did this, my wife would have me sectioned! :lol:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

So friday's ok Rog being a weekday? 

Too much writing on the dial for me. Something top and bottom is fine, but not too much.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Roger the Dodger said:


> People who come on the weekend 'What you wearing' threads and make out they've changed their watches about three times during the day. There can only be a couple of reasons for this. They've got OCD. They like to get their post count up. They're nutters. Get a grip chaps . If I did this, my wife would have me sectioned! :lol:


but i am a nutter :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> People who come on the weekend 'What you wearing' threads and make out they've changed their watches about three times during the day. There can only be a couple of reasons for this. They've got OCD. They like to get their post count up. They're nutters. Get a grip chaps . If I did this, my wife would have me sectioned! :lol:


Are you calling me mad Sir?









My second will be in contact 

What bugs me is people who wont accept that Sundays are for oldies :taz:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > People who come on the weekend 'What you wearing' threads and make out they've changed their watches about three times during the day. There can only be a couple of reasons for this. They've got OCD. They like to get their post count up. They're nutters. Get a grip chaps . If I did this, my wife would have me sectioned! :lol:
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ll forgive you


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

U-boats and lookalikes. Too big and over rated.


----------



## kettle13 (Sep 7, 2012)

Not a fan


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

kettle13 said:


> Not a fan of watches


Really


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mel said:


> Ploprof
> 
> Naked Watches (Skellingtons)
> 
> ...


I'm adding Rolex Owners after the rubbish on the Rollie Forum! :wallbash: (OK, the Commander can stay, and any others if they's got a Timex somewwheres! :yes: )


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ooops, double post! :wine:


----------



## kettle13 (Sep 7, 2012)

gaz64 said:


> kettle13 said:
> 
> 
> > Not a fan of watches
> ...


I was half way through when i had to leave and didnt finish what i was writing! Obviously pressed post though.

I was about to write not a fan of watches from China or any replica.

Any plastic anywhere

or cathedral hands..


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

kettle13 said:


> I was about to write not a fan of watches from China or any replica.


Why don't you like watches that originate from China?


----------



## kettle13 (Sep 7, 2012)

MarkF said:


> kettle13 said:
> 
> 
> > I was about to write not a fan of watches from China or any replica.
> ...


Ive had a few over the years and they've been nothing but trouble. Im sure there not all **** but from my experience they are and never keep running for more than a month.


----------

